# PA Gathering-26 MAY 2007-everything in CREEPY HOLLOW 4 sale!



## TheMonsterMaze (Feb 11, 2004)

Bring $$, Bring $$, Bring $$ and bring a large truck to carry stuff home in.

BRING MONEY !!!!

I cannot tell you enough, you will be shocked at the number of vendors this year and the amount of *STUFF* that will be for sale !!

THE ENTIRE CONTESTS of CREEPY HOLLOW will be for sale at the PA GATHERING!

Real coffins (multiple), old portraits (dozens), Victorian props (dozens) 
& Authentic Victorian furniture (enough to fill a haunt !), and more! 
AT BARGAIN BASEMENT PRICES !

If you couldn't afford Transworld or Hauntcon, you CAN afford the PA Gathering!

The 8th Annual PA Gathering of Haunters will be held on 
SATURDAY MAY 26th 2007 
FROM NOON TO MIDNIGHT. 
PA Gathering website = http://www.HauntersGathering.com 

********************************** 
DOORPRIZES ->

http://home.comcast.net/~monstermaze/haunters_gathering_doorprizes.htm

AND A SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT:
Creepy Collections has proudly announced that they will be giving away *FREE* to one lucky attendee of the PA Gathering an extremely gory, revolting, disgusting, guaranteed to curdle your stomach $300 corpse prop and another guest will get their new, ultra realistic, high demand, bloody pig head!

********************************** 
DISCOUNTS:

http://home.comcast.net/~monstermaze/haunters_gathering_discounts.htm

********************************** 
CONFIRMED SEMINARS:

http://home.comcast.net/~monstermaze/haunters_gathering_seminars.htm

********************************** 
WHAT DO **YOU** NEED TO BRING?

http://home.comcast.net/~monstermaze/haunters_gathering_what2bring.htm

********************************** 
LOCAL HOTELS:

http://home.comcast.net/~monstermaze/haunters_gathering_directions.htm

********************************** 
SO HOW DO I GET THERE?

http://home.comcast.net/~monstermaze/haunters_gathering_directions.htm

********************************** 
I NEED TO KNOW MORE! HOW DO I GET HOLD OF YOU? 

Contact Michael Bruner by phone:
(717) 796-0325 

Contact Michael Bruner by email: 
[email protected] 

CONFIRM ATTENDANCE BY EMAILING ME! 
(You get a chance to win an awesome prize if you simply supply me with a list of 
names of who is attending before hand!) 

********************************** 
Hope to see you there! 

Michael Bruner 
The Monster Maze - The Ultimate Amateur Haunted House 
www.TheMonsterMaze.com 

The Annual Central PA Gathering of Haunters 
www.HauntersGathering.com


----------

